# Restoring carbide lamp



## ChrismanG (Jan 16, 2017)

I am trying to restore an 1898 (first version) Miller Majestic carbide lamp to functioning service.  I don't care about the dents and remaining aesthetic corrosion, but my goal is to make it a reliable and functional lamp.  I've had good luck in making the needle valve work for the water drip, and making various other parts come unstuck.  I have a few remaining issues: the gas jet is chipped where it counts, so I am wondering how to remove and replace it (and I need to find a replacement), and I need advice about how to find/make a proper rubber seal for the threaded carbide insert.  I tried a large rubber o-ring, and it still leaked, causing the bottom of the lamp to periodically catch fire.  Ideas/experience?


----------



## Brian Garby (Apr 26, 2017)

I have 2 carbide bike lamps that I'm trying to restore as well.  Fired up one, only to have a burst of flame around where the carbide resevoir connects to the water tank.  Currently trying to make a thin seal using red rubber gasket material from a plumbing supply house (the seal is 55mm in diameter, with a large hole in the center to allow the acetylene gas to rise into the tube to the burner).  I'm sanding down the edges of the seal to try to make it thin enough so I can still screw the carbide resevoir onto the water tank, but no luck yet.  Still looking for a good source on the net with diagrams, suggestions, etc.  Any updates on your efforts?  I'm in the same boat.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2017)

To make my carbide lamp functional.
I installed a L.E.D. inside the unit.
Obviously not original but it's very reliable
and safe. 
But I like the fact that both of you are restoring to the way the lamps were originally intended.
Good luck, hope to read more when they are
finished.


----------

